# What fish?



## imalizard (Mar 10, 2008)

I was searching in our pond today and i found shrimp, fish, fish and more fish. They arnt pet shop fish they are from the river. They arnt big they are only small. I found one that i couldnt get an id on. Im thinking its some type of minnow.


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 10, 2008)

Kill them the are a introduced species... eats frogs eggs


----------



## Adzo (Mar 10, 2008)

snakeman112 said:


> Kill them the are a introduced species... eats frogs eggs


Righto buddy
Its a native gudgeon of some sort.
It may eat tadpoles when it gets bigger but more likely to feed on mosquito larvae and aquatic insects. And other fish.


----------



## fishbot (Mar 10, 2008)

Definitely a native Gudgeon.

Possibly Striped Gudgeon, but it's hard to say without knowing which area it's from.


----------



## LennytheGecko (Mar 10, 2008)

dont swallow it!!!!


----------



## imalizard (Mar 10, 2008)

ok, i wont swallow it LOL Its from murray bridge. There are no frogs around here and have never seen tadpoles.


----------



## cris (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks like a flathead gudgeon, _Philypnodon grandiceps_. It is native so dont kill it(unless its food for something).


----------



## imalizard (Mar 10, 2008)

i searched gudgeons on google and found a site about them and it does look like a flathead gudgeon.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 10, 2008)

Its a baby tupong _Pseudaphritis urvilli _so it a native fish .
jmo


----------



## imalizard (Mar 10, 2008)

Is it a gudgeon or tupong?


----------



## imalizard (Mar 10, 2008)

If i was to take it out the pond and put it in a tank what size would the tank have to be.


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 10, 2008)

lol jokes yeah dont kil it LOL


----------



## JasonL (Mar 10, 2008)

cris said:


> Looks like a flathead gudgeon, _Philypnodon grandiceps_..



I agree, or possibly the dwarf version.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 10, 2008)

So it is a gudgeon not a tupong.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 10, 2008)

What size tank do i need?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 10, 2008)

As big as possible, most of those type fish require cold water. Small tanks will heat up too quickly in warm weather and the fish will perish or stress and have fungal problems.


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 10, 2008)

kinda looks like a snake head gudgeon to me, we get them all the time in the upper brissy river.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok, i will only be having 1 first as a trial.


----------



## cris (Mar 10, 2008)

IMO they dont need big tanks, but small tanks can overheat easier as JasonL points out. They seem to prefer live or meaty food.


----------



## mungus (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks like a Murry Cod to me.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 10, 2008)

I will have a small but not small tank. It will be kept cool because our house is always cool.


----------



## dragon lady (Mar 11, 2008)

Before you get too many ideas.......
make sure the tank is water tight!...lol

you would have a croc today if your Ma let you! ...LOL:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## imalizard (Mar 11, 2008)

I think it is water tight. It said it could be used for fish. I will get a photo now. IM GETTING A CROC!?


----------



## imalizard (Mar 11, 2008)

If the pics take to long to load i will resize them.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## LennytheGecko (Mar 12, 2008)

as far as i know, fish grow into the tank.... Bigger tank, the bigger the fish. But im no expert so if im wrong let me know. A friend just bought a barramundi to replace his Oscar (R.I.P Oscar 1999-2008) and barry(the barramundi) is in a 5ft tank.

What are u calling ur new edition?


----------



## cris (Mar 12, 2008)

That fishtank looks fine, it looks like it could do with a clean though. You could probably keep some other fish in it too(make sure they wont fit in its mouth lol).



LennytheGecko said:


> as far as i know, fish grow into the tank.... Bigger tank, the bigger the fish.



This is a common myth, fish can acutally stop growing when there is a high concentration of fish waste in the water. The size of the tank is not really relevant.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes it does need a clean on the outside but it is fine in the inside. It was when i put the mud in the water went like that.


----------



## mcsrx (Mar 13, 2008)

i keep fish, please put filtration on this tank before the ammonia levels fly!, and your fish die.

and also about tank size, its a big factor a fish will outgrow a tank.

gudgeons can grow to 12cm or larger, lets hope they are not purple spotted gudgeons as they are a protected species.

just my 2 cents, but they require filtration as it oxygenates the water, and also gets rid of all the wastes generally you should be cycling the tank for 2 or more weeks.

thanks mark.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 13, 2008)

I know all about cycling and i never do it and my fish are always healthy. I dont need a filter. If i had a filter the mud would be blown all over the place. I was told by some one that owns them that they dont like having currents so you can just clean their tank once a week. They are flat headed gudgeon's. They grow to i think 8cm. You might dis agree with me but i dont think cycling is necessary.

Ever since i found out i had them in my pond i started to research them. Once they get bigger i will get a bigger tank as this one is temporary. Ive been trying to copy the habitat in my pond. All these do in the wild is sit one muddy or weedy substrate waiting for food. Im apart of this fish forum and ive been posting there about them. The members there say that they must love the muddy ground i have for them.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 13, 2008)

Having live plants in there keeps oxygen up.


----------

